# apps to bypass school wifi?



## aznflawless (Aug 15, 2012)

Are there any apps for android to let me watch youtube and bypass other blocked websites on school wifi? Im rooted.


----------



## kagevazquez (Aug 15, 2012)

Try any of the free vpn programs on Google play it makes it think you're somewhere else in the world and bypasses everything

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flashalot (Aug 15, 2012)

aznflawless said:


> Are there any apps for android to let me watch youtube and bypass other blocked websites on school wifi? Im rooted.

Click to collapse



Orbot 
If you have Root you can filter your app 
I used it When I was in school 

Phone:HTC Evo 3D CMDA
HTC Sense:3.6
Software number:Trib's OTA 2 Root v1.5
Kernel version:[he who should not be named]Kernel
Baseband version:1.06.00.1216
Build number:1.13.662.2_RC
HBOOT:1.50 S-off (juopunutbear)
Recovery:4EXT Recovery Touch v1.0.0.5


----------



## androidcues (Aug 15, 2012)

try changing ip4 to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Jsorren (Dec 5, 2014)

Flashalot said:


> Orbot
> If you have Root you can filter your app
> I used it When I was in school
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was just going to reccomend this! This app saved my phone! My school has blocked every popular app and game. So I used this and was extremely satsfied with the result. Almost every app worked (everyone that I tried) recommend highly :good::good::victory:


----------



## Micafire (Oct 4, 2015)

There is Psiphon3, which works on my school's filter. They use one of the toughest filters out there, which is Lightspeed Rocket.


----------



## jakson0100 (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't advise to bypass school network however in technical point of view, when all VPN ports are blocked, search for a VPN provider that offers OpenVPN on port 443.


----------



## dalidaa (Jan 3, 2016)

I am using bVPN service provider with perfect connection speed and high stability https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.steelkiwi.bvpn&hl=en you can download it from Google play with one click and use your private account on all of your devices with the same connection quality and with multiple severs everywhere


----------



## dalidaa (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey you can find the best VPNs https://www.vpnanswers.com/best-vpns-bypassing-online-censorships-2017/ and you will definitely come up with a good one.


----------



## allanforms (Jun 8, 2018)

*Orbot on not rooted phone works!*

I was relying on a home router installed on my work cable network to create a parallel wireless network to listen to xxxrock.com app on my android, which is a factory rom (no mods, root or curtomizations), and after a couple of minutes of setting and testing it properly orbot bypassed the port blocking policy on my work wireless network just fine!
I didn't tested speed, but this online radio app worked flawlessly.
Thank you very much for the reply, now I can take down my home router and enjoy music at work with no worries


----------

